# صرخة تائب



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

الهى......
ليس لى ان افتح فمى ، فقد غطى الخزى وجهى من كثرة احساناتك ، وطول اناتك يا الهى.......
اقول : ياربى ....اشكرك
ومهما قلت فلن اوفيك حقك من الشكر ، اذ سمحت لى بنسمة حياة ....
لان مراحمك لا تزول وهى جديدة فى كل صباح ، اشكرك يا يسوعى .....
لم تسمح بمفارقة نفسى من جسدى وانا فى عمق الخطية ، سمحت لى بفرصة توبة قوية وبمعونة نعمتك ...اشكرك
اخطأت فى حقك كثيرا ، وضعف ايمانى جدا ، واضاءت امامى كلماتك...اشكرك
انا لا انسى يدك الحلوة التى سندت ضعفى ....
لا انسى قوة صلاة المذبح ، صلاة ابى لأجلى....
لا انسى فاعلية التناول...
لا انسى فضلك وحفظك ، تدبيرك العجيب ..اشكرك
انا ياربى ملك ايديك ، روحى وقلبى ملك ايديك وصنع ايديك
كم دنست هيكلك الذى هو جسدى...وبطول اناتك عاملتنى ، لعلى استيقظ من نومي الذى طال....لعلى اتوب ، لعلى اعرف ذاتى....
من انا ؟؟؟.. ماذا اساوى؟؟؟
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا يا كوكو علي الصلاة الحلوة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدااااااا جدااا يا كوكومان

فليتقبلها يسوع زبيحة حب منك ومنا ولتصعد كالبخور امامة ولتكون كتقدمة هابيل البار​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا يا كوكو علي الصلاة الحلوة​*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدااااااا جدااا يا كوكومان​*
> 
> 
> 
> *فليتقبلها يسوع زبيحة حب منك ومنا ولتصعد كالبخور امامة ولتكون كتقدمة هابيل البار*​


ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2009)

صلاة جميلة جدااااااايا كوكو

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى على الصلاه الجميله يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دونا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (17 فبراير 2009)

_



لا انسى فضلك وحفظك ، تدبيرك العجيب ..اشكرك
انا ياربى ملك ايديك ، روحى وقلبى ملك ايديك وصنع ايديك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فى منتها الروعه الصلاه يا كوكو 
تسلم ايدك
مشكووووووووووور​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 فبراير 2009)

امين
شكرا على روعة الصلاة
محبة المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بنوتا

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يا بطل علىالصلاة ، وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا جورجينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

*

ميرسى كوكو صلاة جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى​​ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

